# 34T XX1 single, 11/34 29er AM/XC/commuter



## lewiboy (May 21, 2013)

I have a Hardtail 29er 1x10 32t raceface respond crank with a 11/34 rear on my entry level mountain bike, in which i customised myself i'm ready to buy a xx1 34t single R/F chainring - would my bike be good for XC/AM for fun, and a daily commuter, as I want less spin out! 

Are the XX1 chainrings good for my purpose, i will be doing 7 miles every other daily commute, and a day doing XC/AM on weekends. 

I am a reborn biker, and i'm slowly getting very passionate for hardtail mountain bikes and would love some help on this, Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

